
Entrepreneurs: Don't Quit Your Day Job - donna
http://tracksuitceo.wordpress.com/2007/06/13/entrepreneurs-dont-quit-your-day-job/
======
erdos2
I had a jaw deformity, which didn't get corrected until I was an adult. (Had I
not been so socially withdrawn, I might have gone to a better school when I
was younger.) By the time my condition was treated, years past the time most
of my peers would have started families, it was too late: I had become used to
having time to work on my own projects, and having to get up every day to do
the kind of unfulfilling work fathers typically have to do to provide for a
family would have been intollerable. I was spared.

~~~
lupin_sansei
That's sad about the jaw. But you know _having_ a family, for me at least, is
what fulfils me - not my job. (Which I actually like)

~~~
far33d
Yah seriously. Sure, some fathers have sucky jobs they keep because of their
families. But work and family aren't mutually exclusive.

------
danielha
His anecdote has nothing to do with entrepreneurs nor does it boil down down
to "Keep your day job."

It's more like Everyone: don't be irresponsible.

~~~
jimbokun
If you have a wife and/or family, keeping the day job can very well be the
most responsible thing to do.

------
ivan
I agree, especially when you're responsible for other people like wife or
children.

------
reelman
who is this guy? what company did he start?

~~~
tracksuitceo
Hey Reelman, I'm the TrackSuit CEO, the first company I started is
EmployeeInsider, an online job rating forum for all industries. I'll write
more about it later (tomorrow?). I've since run several businesses. I do SEO
contracting and most recently I've done marketing through one of my companies
for ridester.com Thanks for the comment!

------
keiretsu
then start one BEFORE you get married

~~~
comatose_kid
Life doesn't always happen in the 'ideal' order...

What if you do start before you are married and aren't successful? I know of
people who became successful only after their 10th failed company....

~~~
trajan
"Entrepreneurs: Use Birth Control."

~~~
erdos2
Shouldn't your nick be "trojan"? ;)

------
tracksuitceo
Hey Donna, Thank you for the submission!

~~~
donna
my pleasure! ;-D

